# No es nada del otro mundo



## jeterinmicipen

*No es nada del otro mundo
*Si pùo dire, non essere niente dall´altro mondo per l´euqivalente spagnolo?




> *Por favor, incluya la pregunta en el cuerpo del mensaje*


----------



## pattyfashiion

Non es nada del otro mundo: non è niente di eclatante, entusiasmante, eccezionale...ecc 

Ex: esa pelicula es buena pero_* no es nada del otro mundo*_: Questo film è bello ma *non è niente di spettacolare*...


----------



## El tano trucho

Hola a todos.

Yo creo que también se puede decir "non sono cose dell'altro mondo". "Non è niente dell'altro mondo", aunque gramaticalmente correcto, no me suena a una expresión comun.

Saludos,

ETT


----------



## pattyfashiion

Mi dispiace ma non mi suona in Italiano..._no es nada del otro mundo_: _non è niente di eccezionale_...

Anche se letteralmente significa ciò che hai appena detto tu...

Saludos


----------



## liubiza

O anche "non è niente di che", più colloquiale.


----------



## 0scar

¿Nulla y niente es lo mismo?

"Non è nulla/niente di importante"


----------



## lizzie86

Si,nulla e niente vogliono dire praticamente la stessa cosa.


----------



## Larroja

En español también oí, con el mismo sentido, "no es nada del otro jueves". Como Liubiza, en italiano diría "non è niente di che".


----------



## infinite sadness

Niente di trascendentale.


----------



## gatogab

jeterinmicipen said:


> *No es nada del otro mundo*
> Si pùo dire _*non è niente dell´altro mondo*_ come l´equivalente spagnolo?


Si.

gg


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Si.
> 
> gg



Veramente no...  In italiano solo un hispanohablante potrebbe dire che una cosa "non è niente dell'altro mondo" per dire che non è nulla di che.

(((( Ciao Gato  ))))


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Veramente no...  In italiano solo un hispanohablante potrebbe dire che una cosa "non è niente dell'altro mondo" per dire che non è nulla di che.
> 
> (((( Ciao Gato  ))))


Oh, perbacco!
Questa mi è nuova. L'ho sempre detta conversando con i miei nipotini.
Si les digo que _non è niente di trascendentale_, me debo zambullir en un enigma de explicaciones.
Gracias, La.
Buena semana.
gg



*¿Son todos hispanohablantes? *

gg


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> *¿Son todos hispanohablantes? *
> 
> gg



Claaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaro...  que no! Pero te juro que no quise engañarte: la expresión a mi me suena itañola, quizás porque conozco la expresión española, o, en cualquier caso, como... nada del otro mundo utilizada por un italiano. A lo mejor, para sacarse definivamente la duda se podría preguntar qué opinan a los foreros de "solo italiano". Podría hacerlo personalmente tomándome así todas mis responsabilidades!


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> ¡Claaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaro...  que no! Pero te juro que no quise engañarte: la expresión a mi me suena itañola, quizás porque conozco la expresión española, o, en cualquier caso, como... nada del otro mundo utilizada por un italiano. A lo mejor, para sacarse definivamente la duda se podría preguntar qué opinan a los foreros de "solo italiano". ¡Podría hacerlo personalmente tomándome así todas mis responsabilidades!


 
gg


----------



## nuevoestudiante

L'espressione italiana *"roba dell'altro* *mondo"* si usa in un contesto nel quale chi la pronunzia intende sottolineare il disappunto,lo sconcerto,  l'incredulità o lo stupore per qualcosa che ha visto o udito.

__________________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## Larroja

nuevoestudiante said:


> L'espressione italiana *"roba dell'altro* *mondo"* si usa in un contesto nel quale chi la pronunzia intende sottolineare il disappunto,lo sconcerto,  l'incredulità o lo stupore per qualcosa che ha visto o udito.




Certo, ma un conto è dire che certe cose sono "cose dell'altro mondo" per manifestare sconcerto e incredulità, o anche meraviglia, altra cosa che è dire che non sono "niente dell'altro mondo" per dire che non sono niente di che. A ogni buon conto, ho scatenato gli "italianisti": niente dell'altro mondo.


----------



## infinite sadness

gatogab said:


> *¿Son todos hispanohablantes? *
> 
> gg


Sì, sono d'accordo con larroja, "non è niente dell'altro mondo" non è una frase italiana.
Il "niente" in italiano non funziona. 
Però puoi dire "non è una cosa dell'altro mondo" o "non sono cose dell'altro mondo".


----------



## liubiza

http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=%22non+%C3%A8+niente+di+che%22&btnG=Cerca&meta=


----------

